# General Category > Creative Area >  Purplefan!

## Suzi

I saw this on Facebook and I thought of you! A next project maybe?

----------


## purplefan

Is that the airbus this guy built out of paper and cardboard?

----------


## Jarre

yup, its amazing and i'd be too afraid to touch it incase I broke it!

----------


## purplefan

Me too Jarre. He does all kinds of paper models in stunning detail. Awesome work. Im happy with me building out the box.

----------


## Suzi

Yes it's him! I'd be terrified of touching it too! I just thought you'd be interested in seeing where your model making can lead you!  :):

----------


## purplefan

His models are awesome and he is so talented.  Must have taken him years to gain the skills needed.

----------


## OldMike

Wow and it is built out of cardboard and glue.

----------


## purplefan

I think it is actually a paper model. Those guys are highly skilled. I'm building a vkper  from battle star galatica at the moment.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fun!

----------

